# Alt oder neu ...



## technofreak (6 August 2004)

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/0,1518,311777,00.html


> SPIEGEL-Verlag und Axel Springer AG kehren zur klassischen Rechtschreibung zurück



und schon regen sich die Provinzfürsten auf :
KSTA


> Das Rechtschreib-Chaos ist perfekt!


Kultusministerpräsidentin: Kein Verständnis für Kurswechsel

wer hat das Chaos denn angezettelt ....


----------



## Captain Picard (6 August 2004)

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/0,1518,311799,00.html


> Geteiltes Echo bei Politik und Verlagen
> 
> Der Süddeutsche Verlag und der Zeitschriftenverlag Bauer haben die Rückkehr des
> SPIEGEL-Verlages und der Axel Springer AG zur klassischen Rechtschreibung
> ...



Wie konnte es auch anders sein, die Bevölkerung hat bis heute niemand gefragt....

cp


----------



## A John (6 August 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> wer hat das Chaos denn angezettelt ....


Von unfähigen Verwaltungsapparatschiks kann man wohl kaum eine vernunftbegabte, verantwortungsbewusste Handlungsweise erwarten. 
Schliesslich wurden sie darauf dressiert, Bürger zu schikanieren und Steuergelder zu verschleudern. Beides tun sie mit Hingabe und geradezu perversem Vergnügen.
Nicht nur in den Kultusministerien.

Gruss A. John


----------



## Reinhard (7 August 2004)

*Die unendliche Geschichte...*

...der deutschen Rechtschreibung oder wie es

_ Reinhard Mey_ ausdrückt:

*Der unendliche Tango der deutschen Rechtschreibung*

Hab' ein altes Heft gefunden
Mit krak'liger Kinderschrift.
Abgewetzt, vergilbt, geschunden -
Und ein böser, roter Stift

Metzelt in den Höhenflügen
Meiner armen Niederschrift
Mit sadistischem Vergnügen
Und verspritzt sein Schlangengift.

Und ich spüre, jeder rote
Strich am Rand trifft wie ein, Pfell
Die Zensur ist keine Note,
Die Zensur ist wie ein Beil,

Ich spür's, als ob's heut wäre
Und ich blick' zurück im Zorn,
Sträflinge auf einer Galeere
Und der Einpeitscher steht vorn: .

"Nach L N R, das merke ja,
Stehn nie T Z und nie C K!
Bildest die Mehrzahl du vom Wort,
Dann hörst die Endung du sofort!
Nimm die Regel mit ins Bett:
Nach Doppellaut kommt nie T Z!
Und merke: Trenne nie S T,
Denn es tut den beiden weh!"

Ich war kein schlechter Erzähler,
Aber es war wie verhext:
Wo ich schrieb, da waren Fehler
Und wo nicht, hab' ich gekleckst.

Nachhilfe und guter Wille
Blieben fruchtlos, ist doch klar,
Weil ich meist wegen Sybille
Gar nicht bei der Sache war.

Wenn ich Schularbeiten machte,
Dacht' ich immer nur an sie -
Immer, wenn ich an sie dachte,
Litt meine Orthographie...

Und so hab' Ich mit ihr eben
Lieber probiert, als studiert.
Mich interessiert das Leben
Und nicht, wie manïs buchstabiert!

"Nach L N R, das merke ja,
Stehn nie T Z und nie C K!
Bildest die Mehrzahl du vom Wort,
Dann hörst die Endung du sofort!
Nimm die Regel mit ins Bett:
Nach Doppellaut kommt nie T Z!
Und merke: Trenne nie S T,
Denn es tut den beiden weh!"

Kreide kreischt über die Tafel,
Mir sträubt sich das Nackenhaar.
"Setzen, Schluß mit dem Geschwafel!"
Es ist wieder wie es war.

Und da sitze ich und leide
Geduckt an dem kleinen Tisch,
Rieche Bohnerwachs und Kreide,
Welch ein teuflisches Gemisch!

Und dann kommt meine Abreibung!
Und ich werde Anarchist,
Der begreift, daß die Rechtschreibung
Die Wissenschaft der Esel ist.

Ein Freigeist, ein großer Denker,
Ein Erfinder, ein Poet,
Ein zukünftiger Weltenlenker
Beugt sich nicht dem Alphabet!

"Nach L N R, das merke ja,
Stehn nie T Z und nie C K!
Bildest die Mehrzahl du vom Wort,
Dann hörst die Endung du sofort!
Nimm die Regel mit ins Bett:
Nach Doppellaut kommt nie T Z!
Und merke: Trenne nie S T,
Denn es tut den beiden weh!"

Ich schreib' heute noch wie Django!
Schreibe ohne Bevormundung.
Trotze dem endlosen Tango
Der deutschen Rechtschreibung.

Ich hab' nur Glück, daß ich heut singe,
Und somit ungelesen bleib':
lhr wißt von mir 1000 Dinge -
Aber nicht, wie ich sie schreibï!

"Nach L N R, das merke ja,
Stehn nie T Z und nie C K!
Bildest die Mehrzahl du vom Wort,
Dann hörst die Endung du sofort!
Nimm die Regel mit ins Bett:
Nach Doppellaut kommt nie T Z!
Und merke: Trenne nie S T,
Denn es tut den beiden weh!"


Gruss
Reinhard :holy: 


Nachtrag:

Es war einmal ein alter "Thunfisch", 
der kam in Dosen auf den Tisch.
Der neue "Tunfisch", was tut der denn?
Dasselbe - nur ihm fehlt das "h"-chen!?


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2004)

jetzt kommen wieder bestimmt wieder die allwissenden neunmalklugen Besserwisser
http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/0,1518,312272,00.html


> Volksentscheid gegen Regelwirrwarr
> 
> Ein Punkt hinter die Debatte ist damit aber noch lange nicht gemacht: Rund 70 Rechtsprofessoren aus Deutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz forderten heute eine Volksbefragung, obwohl das Grundgesetz zu solchen Themen bisher keine bundesweiten Volksentscheide vorsieht. Eine Idee, die bei Doris Ahnen, Präsidentin der Kultusministerkonferenz (KMK), auf Ablehnung stößt. Gestern hatte sich Ahnen in der ARD-Sendung "Sabine Christiansen" explizit gegen eine Volksabstimmung gewandt.


warum sollte auch da Volk gefragt werden, "das haben wir nie so gemacht, das haben wir immer so gemacht,
wo kämen wir denn dahin!" 
 warum haben wohl bis auf winzige   Ausnahmen in keinem Land  der sogenannten EU 
Volksabstimmungen darüber stattgefunden, ob die Völker überhaupt die EU wollen.

Jetzt kommt garantiert der dämliche Einwand , daß das schließlich von den gewählten "Vertretern" 
bestimmt  wurde. Was für eine  Wahl hat man denn : die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera......


----------



## drboe (9 August 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> technofreak schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quark! Welche Vorteile bot den die alte Rechtschreibung, außer der, dass älteren Leute, abgehalfterte Schriftsteller und halbgebildete Redakteure so führender Blätter wie Bild meinten, sie zu beherrschen? Die, die sich aktuell an der alten Rechtschreibung aufgeilen wollen, sterben doch mittelfristig aus. Die Diskussion ist daher m. E. weitgehend kalter Kaffee. Zumal, weil praktisch niemand gezwungen wurde und wird, sich den neuen Regeln anzupassen; Behörden einmal ausgenommen. Die Zeitungen, die jetzt meinen, sie würden das Abendland vor dem Untergang der deutschen Sprache retten, hätten also stets die Freiheit gehabt, sich der Reform zu verweigern. Nun hoffe ich, dass sich niemand von dieser Aktion und dem populistischen Gekreisch der Herren Stoiber, Wulff und Co. beeindrucken läßt. Das gibt doch ein wahres Fest, wenn die gleichen Verlage dann in ein paar Jahren die Rolle rückwärts vorführen. 
WWWW bei Heise bringt die Relevanz des Themas fast perfekt 'rüber, wobei noch en passant auf das offene Thema der Kleinschreibung hingewiesen wird. Nichts ist so gut, dass man es nicht noch verbessern könnte. Die alte Rechtschreibung aber ist garantiert keine Verbesserung, auch wenn in der neuen Schreibe einige ziemlich überflüssige Änderungen enthalten sind.  Meine schulpflichtigen Kinder finden die neue Rechtschreibung überwiegend gut, kennen aus den ersten Schuiljahren noch die alte. Deren Aussagen haben für mich mehr Wert, als die Befindlichkeiten selbst ernannter Kulturmenschen.

M. Boettcher

der fast weiter schreibt wie eh und die neue Rechtschreibung ebensowenig im Detail kennt, wie die alte; der die meisten Beispiele pro alt/neu für an den Haaren herbeigezogen hält und insgesamt eine lebendige Sprache bevorzugt. Wer für Konserven ist, wie Grass und Co., der darf ja - nur bitte mir nicht auf den Keks gehen, mit einer überholten und völlig überflüssige Debatte um Rechtschreibung. Dies Land hat völlig andere, größere Probleme als die Koketterie alter Säcke mit ihrer Lernbehinderung .


----------



## Reinhard (10 August 2004)

*Die Freiheit des Dichters*

*Dichterische Freiheit*

Die Sprache ist ein lustig Spiel,
und jetzt erregt sich's viel zu viel,
wie man denn was wohl richtig schriebe
und ob es besser anders bliebe.

Jedoch des Dichters Freiheit bleibt.
So wie er denkt, so er auch schreibt.
Ob Hag, ob Aar und auch ob Leu:
Er bleibt nur seinem Versmaß treu!

Es ist's ihm gleich, wie and're denken!
will nur bedenken und beschenken
mit Versen, einerseits erheiternd,
und vielleicht auch blickwinkelverbreiternd (?)...


Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## Counselor (10 August 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Vorteile bot den die alte Rechtschreibung


Nun, auch nach den neuen Regeln hätte es wohl 'bot denn' geheißen. In der Tat geht es aber nicht nur um die Umstellung der Regeln. Mittlerweile ist die Sache ein Synonym für das Vorbeiregieren am Volk und das in Deutschland fehlende Plebiszit.


----------



## drboe (10 August 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, einer, der sich nie verschreibt. Da werde ich gelegentlich vielleicht einmal darauf achten, ob Du diesen Ansprüchen an Fehlerfreiheit tatsächlich genügst.

Rechtschreibung ist sicher kein Thema, welches sich per Volksentscheid regeln liesse. Schließlich betrifft dieses Reform niemanden wirklich. Kaum jemand ist gezwungen, diese Regeln anzuwenden. Wer da Plebiszite fordert, der kann das auch gleich bei der Publikation wissenschaftlicher Erkenntnisse verlangen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Counselor (10 August 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Schließlich betrifft dieses Reform niemanden wirklich. Kaum jemand ist gezwungen, diese Regeln anzuwenden.


Und warum hat man sie - ohne das Volk zu fragen - einfach den Schülern aufgezwungen (wo sie sonst niemand wirklich betrifft)?


----------



## stieglitz (10 August 2004)

Zu diesem Thema noch eine recht launige Glosse in Telepolis:

_BILD und die "letzten Rätsel"

Florian Rötzer   09.08.2004 
Mit dem Spiegel und der Faz hat BILD eine Koalition zur Rettung der deutschen Sprache geschmiedet und ist auch sonst ein VorBILD für zukunftsträchtige Kultur und Wissenschaft 

Noch schreibt die Bild, die ausgerechnet den Deutschen die Sprachfähigkeit erhalten will und damit schriftstellerisch wohl ein Vorbild sein soll, in der neuen Rechtschreibung. Die Rückkehr zur alten, die irgendwie besser sein soll, zumindest aber von der Mehrheit der veränderungsunwilligen Deutschen gewünscht werde, dauert noch ein wenig. Da gäbe es irgendwelche Probleme mit den Computern, sagte bei  Christiansen Claus Strunz, der Chefredakteur und Hüter der deutschen Sprache. Und bei denen weiß man ja nie. _

http://www.heise.de/tp/deutsch/inhalt/glosse/18069/1.html

In dieser Diskusion gebe ich im wesenlichen Drboe recht. Als Hammer finde ich, dass (daß) ausgerechnet sich Bild und Spiegel zusammentun.
Wer kann sich noch an die 70er erinnern, wie die sich gegenseitig bekriegt haben?
Bei Dotcomtod wird gemutmass(ß?)t, dass es ökonomische Gründe dafür gibt:
http://www.dotcomtod.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=12786
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## technofreak (11 August 2004)

Eine grundsätzliche Frage ist und bleibt: Ist eine  Sprache ein lebendes Wesen oder nicht?  

Briten und Franzosen schütteln nur den Kopf über die deutschen Rechtschreibregulierungsorgien.
Die würden nie auf die Idee kommen, auch nur ein Jota zu ändern. Im Gegenteil:  es wird peinlich genau konserviert.

Wenn man die Sprache als lebendiges Wesen mit Weiterentwicklung betrachtet
 und vor allem die Dümmsten als Maßstab für Vereinfachung nimmt, warum dann nicht gleich 
alles an die Alltagssprache anpassen, Grammatik inklusive:
Den korrekten  Gebrauch von "als" (Komparativ) und "wie" (Positiv) beherrschen
 doch nur noch die wenigsten. Besonders hübsch sind Formulierungen "sobald als wie möglich" ....
(Slogans  wie "da wird Sie geholfen" sind ja eh schon Alltagsdeutsch, wenn die Urheber nur "attraktiv" genug  aussehen) 

tf


----------



## stieglitz (11 August 2004)

Dieses Thema ist natürlich sehr vielschichtig und würde natürlich dieses Forum sprengen, wenn man es voll ausdiskutieren wollte. Nur noch eins,
mann darf SPRACHE nicht mit RECHTSCHREIBUNG verwechsel. Die Rechtschreibung hat keinen Einfluss auf die Aussprache.
Mehr Verdruss als die Rechtschreibung bereitet mir die Ausbreitung der Anglizissmen.
Dazu eine kleine Anektode:
Wo kommt das Wort Handy her?
Als vor ein paar Jahren einem Schwaben das erste kabellose Telefon gezeigt wurde, rief er erstaunt aus " ja *händ di* koi Kabel dro?"
So entsteht lebendige Sprache :lol: 
Schönen Tag noch
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2004)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu eine kleine Anektode


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anekdote


> Anek*dote*


Jaja "deitsche Sprak , schwäre Sprak" , kürzeste Satz im deitschen mit  "där die das" 

"das die där Deibel hol"
.


----------



## Counselor (11 August 2004)

Zum Thema Rechtschreibung und Aussprache:
http://cornelia.siteware.ch/phonetik/rechtschreibung.html
Geschichte der Rechtschreibung:
http://www.schriftdeutsch.de/orth-his.htm


----------



## stieglitz (11 August 2004)

Aber es hat sicherlich keinen Einfluss auf die Aussprache, ob ich "dass" oder "daß" schreibe. Auch Groß - und Kleinschreibung wirkt sich darauf nicht aus. Aber da ich weder Germanist noch Journalist bin, halt ich mich da lieber aus der theoretischen Diskussion heraus.  :-? 
Mir gehts um die Reform an sich. 
Die Stuttgarter Zeitung kommentiert heute in ihrem Leitartikel:
_" Wer sonst kein Problem hat .....

......Das Sommerloch ist gefüllt. Nur dass dieses Theater einmal nicht der Politik zu verdanken ist, sondern der Presse selbst. Die Merker, so verstanden sich Journalisten aus guten Gründen früher, mutieren zu Machern. Wenn es keine Schlagzeilen gibt, produzieren sie sie selbst.
Ein bedenklicher Sittenverfall"_


----------



## drboe (11 August 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gegenfrage: über die alte Rechtschreibung durftest Du als Schüler frei entscheiden? Mir jedenfalls wurde sie aufgezwungen, samt abenteuerlichen Ausnahmen, Komma- und Trennungsregeln, die ich bis heute nicht verstanden habe. Und ich hätte so gern so geschrieben, wie weiland der Martin Luther 

M. Boettcher


PS: kleiner, allgemeiner Nachtrag. Diejenigen, die sich wirklich an der Sprache vergehen, darunter Politiker bis ganz oben, machen dies m. E. vor allem über die Verbreitung von Denglish (Handy, German Call, ...). Eine lebendige Sprache verändert sich. Das betrifft ab und an auch die Rechtschreibung. Wer's nicht glaubt, der fordere bitte konsequent die Wiedereinführung von Althochdeutsch oder Mittelhochdeutsch. Zur Einstimmung mag er sich am Hildebrandlied versuchen: http://homepages.uni-tuebingen.de/henrike.laehnemann/hildebrandslieder.htm


----------



## drboe (11 August 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Eine grundsätzliche Frage ist und bleibt: Ist eine  Sprache ein lebendes Wesen oder nicht?
> 
> Briten und Franzosen schütteln nur den Kopf über die deutschen Rechtschreibregulierungsorgien.
> Die würden nie auf die Idee kommen, auch nur ein Jota zu ändern. Im Gegenteil:  es wird peinlich genau konserviert.


Das ist falsch. Frankreich bemüht sich aber darum, z. B. neue Techniken mit eigenen, aus dem Sprachstamm abgeleiteten Begriffen zu bezeichnen. Mit einer konservierten Sprache liesse sich das Neue kaum erklären. Zudem gibt es angeblich Vorschriften über den Anteil franz. Musik in den Medien. Deutschland hat mit dem zweiten Weltkrieg einen großen Teil seiner kulturellen Identität abgelegt und arbeite daran, auch den Rest noch zu opfern. Es war und ist hier schick, den USA nach zu eifern. Das betrifft aber den Sprachgebrauch an sich, weniger die Rechtschreibung.

M. Boettcher


----------



## technofreak (11 August 2004)

Nur um nicht mißverstanden zu werden: Ich bin gegen Denglisch, es gibt aber auch Bereiche
 in denen es nicht anders geht, z.B meinem eigenen Beruf (EDV) wenn man da immer  übersetzen wollte ,
 käme man  auf abenteuerliche Wörter:
z.B Motherboardextender = Mutterbrettausbreiter (-verlängerer) (Hauptplatine ist auch nicht so toll) 

im ersten Hälfte des vorigen Jahrhunderts hat es mal die andere extreme Form der Deutschtümelei gegeben:

"Viertopfzerknalltreibling" für Vierzylindermotor...

Aber warum es unbedingt Ticket heißen muß, wenn es das Wort Fahrkarte gibt.....
oder um in wieder in der EDV zu bleiben, warum Keyboard statt Tastatur ?

usw, usw. ich gebe zu (ich habe selber  Manuals/Handbücher    übersetzt ), es ist z.T. sehr schwer 
gerade bei neuen Technologieen zu entscheiden , laß ich den Begriff stehen oder versuche ich 
einen deutschen Begriff dafür zu (er)finden...

tf


----------



## Counselor (11 August 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Gegenfrage: über die alte Rechtschreibung durftest Du als Schüler frei entscheiden? Mir jedenfalls wurde sie aufgezwungen, samt abenteuerlichen Ausnahmen, Komma- und Trennungsregeln, die ich bis heute nicht verstanden habe. Und ich hätte so gern so geschrieben, wie weiland der Martin Luther


Das was ich in der Schule lernte, war jedenfalls damals schon 75 Jahre bewährter Usus. Ein Standard, der laufend modernisiert wurde, wie die Änderungen des DUDEN seit 1901 zeigen.

Der Blödsinn mit dem Denglisch zeigt sich am Wort Handy besonders deutlich: Das englische Wort für unser deutsches Handy ist 'Cell Phone'.

In unserer Fa. will man zur Zeit sogar deutsche Formulare durch englische Formulare ersetzen. Mit den ersten Versuchen ist man kläglich gescheitert.


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2004)

....  und wie es die Titanic macht:


http://www.titanic-magazin.de/startseite.php


----------



## drboe (11 August 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Das was ich in der Schule lernte, war jedenfalls damals schon 75 Jahre bewährter Usus. Ein Standard, der laufend modernisiert wurde, wie die Änderungen des DUDEN seit 1901 zeigen.


Es wurde wohl eher der Sprachschatz geändert, es häuften sich Anmerkungen "veraltet". Die Rechtschreibung aber ist meines Wissens nicht angepaßt worden.



> Der Blödsinn mit dem Denglisch zeigt sich am Wort Handy besonders deutlich: Das englische Wort für unser deutsches Handy ist 'Cell Phone'.


Ach ja; und es geht gerade da noch schlimmer: die Mehrzahl schreiben viele als "Handies". Alles was recht ist, aber mit der Übernahme eines Fremdworts adaptiert man nicht die fremde Grammatik. Wenn schon, dann sind Mobiltelefone einfach "Handys".

M. Boettcher


----------



## Avor (11 August 2004)

> Zudem gibt es angeblich Vorschriften über den Anteil franz. Musik in den Medien. Deutschland hat mit dem zweiten Weltkrieg einen großen Teil seiner kulturellen Identität abgelegt und arbeite daran, auch den Rest noch zu opfern. Es war und ist hier schick, den USA nach zu eifern.



Das stimmt leider. Doch in den USA ist es - noch- möglich, diese bei uns längst abgelegte Kultur  im Autoradio zu hören.  So ganz hat man dort die Herkunft  noch nicht vergessen. Warum müssen wir uns unserer Kultur schämen?


Gruß Avor


----------



## stieglitz (12 August 2004)

Eigentlich wollte ich hier nicht mehr posten, aber dieses Zitat hier einzufügen, konnte ich mir doch nicht verkneifen:

*"Es ist über diesen Gegenstand seit anderthalb hundert Jahren so viel gesprochen und geschrieben worden, daß man es einem ehrlichen Manne kaum zumuthen kann, noch eine Zeile mehr darüber zu lesen", schrieb 1782 der deutsche Sprachforscher Johann Christoph Adelung. "*

aus Spiegel-Online
http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/0,1518,312817,00.html


----------

